# Ale's Riding Journals



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Let me begin by saying that I have always thought about making a horse back riding adventure journal to post after each ride that I have. I just never got around to it, but always thought that it would be a cool idea. So I thought that because its a new year, it would be something nice to keep up with. Though, I am positive that there are going to be times where I completely forget to post to this. Also, I may warn you that I will probably skip around with topics in each post, not make a lot of sense and ramble on like a manic. You have been warned on those accounts. Hehe. 

I suppose that I should start with an introduction of myself, my horse Dixie, the horses that I ride and some information on the girls at the barn. That way when I am babbling on, you readers will have some kind of idea on what it is that I am talking about. 

My name is Brittany and I am a 24 year old female from Pennsylvania. I am originally from New Jersey, but have lived over half of my life here in Pennsylvania. When I was younger, I always longed to ride horses and have a horse of my own. I always had horse bedroom sets, horse figures and stuffed animals. I had horse calenders and pictures plastered to my walls. But I never really had the chance to ride or even be around horses when I was younger. My aunt had two Belgian work horses that we would see on holidays, but they weren't riding horses. My dad used to hunt groundhogs on a horse farm that belonged to our landlord many years ago and I was allowed to be in the barn with the owner and such, but never got to ride. So the years went by without really riding, but I knew in my heart that I wanted to, I needed to. I started working at the dealership where I work now, when I met the most amazing woman in the world; Tracy. The person that has allowed for me to get involved in the world of horses, have my own horse and everything so amazing in-between. But we will get to that in a moment. 

About three years ago, a co-worker came back from being out on medical leave for quite some time. At first, she looked like the kind of girl that would kick me square in the *** and not think twice about it. But soon after she came back, we got talking and I found out she had two horses of her own! She told me I could come over an ride anytime and there is where the beginning of an amazing friendship took flight... Or shall we say, took hoof.  I still remember the first ride that we took together. She had recently gotten her third horse, Fynn... Which is another topic we will get to later on. At the time, she had Sally and Diablo, had just gotten Fynn and was boarding a friends horse there named Shady. After getting lost on the way up there in the mountains of the Pocono's, I finally found her house! I was going to ride Sally, a wonderful sorrel paint mare with the personality of a gem. A simply amazing mare without vices or problems; as gentle and willing as can be. I have yet to encounter another horse like Sally since I first rode her; truly, she is something special. Anyways... I remember getting up into the saddle and just feeling so blissful and magical. Sure, I had been on ponies at fairs before, but never did I have the chance to control a horse on my own. So there I was, as happy as a clam to be able to actually be in the saddle! 

After that first ride together, we dubbed Sunday as pony day! Every Sunday I would go over with my sister, friends and girls that had already been riding at Tracy's barn. I must say, its been an amazing experience to make some amazing friends there. Our ages may range slightly, but we all share the same passion and thought process when it comes to riding. It's been fantastic to see us going from shy rides, to more confidant riders that aren't afraid of much at this point. Sure, almost falling out of or over the saddle will make anyone cringe, but we aren't as fearful and reserved as we once were. I remember the first few months of riding... We would get a horse ready, lunge them for 15 minutes, walk them around the yard, get on them and have someone else walk us around, finally take the reins and have someone walk beside us... Now I hardly lunge a horse unless its Fynn or Diablo (because these boys are nuts) and I just go off without a second thought. It's amazing how time can proceed to take the fear and nervousness right out of us. Sure, I am still aware of my horse, surroundings and everything else that factors in. I never forget that once I am in the saddle, that I am upon the back of a 1000 pound animal that could change their mind at anytime. But the years have also brought trust between horse and rider. It's trust that has built this foundation over time of the rider trusting the horse and the horse trusting the rider. To me, that notion is one that is simply amazing to me. Even as of late, with the horses letting us lead them through water, cross roads and gallop at full speed, knowing that both parties trust one another to let these things happen. So all in all, after riding for a few years I have learned so much. I know that there is always going to be something new to learn or something different to try. I really look forward to the years to come of what might happen with riding, our barn adventures and making some amazing new friends. I wouldn't trade it for the whole entire world. 

And now for the story of how Dixie came into my life... Tracy and I always goofed around on our free time and looked at horses for sale or adoption online. “Oh look at this pretty horse” or “Oh look at the pattern on this one”. Things like that would always come up in conversation and it was a lot of fun. I always longed to have a horse of mine own, even though there are three amazing horses at the barn. But I wasn't sure where to start searching for one, how much it would cost me in total and all of that jazz. Well wouldn't you know it, a horse was about to fall into my lap out of no where. It was a normal night at work, just like any other when Tracy messaged me expressing that she had “an opportunity for me.” So told me to YouTube 'Smashin Invitation” and so I did, finding a beautiful paint mare on the screen. I didn't know what to say or do. 

TO BE CONTINUED.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Journal Closed due to OP's recent lack of participation in it.
This routine action is taken to prevent other members from posting on it without the OP's knowledge.
It can be reopened at any time by the OP if they contact the Moderating team to request it.


----------

